
Self extracting tar archives - izabera
https://github.com/izabera/selfextracttar
======
jepler
I went and researched this before reading the link, and found a slightly
different solution than the author. By taking advantage of python's 'tarfile'
module, it was easy to create a (us)tar-compatible header. My solution is
here:
[https://gist.github.com/jepler/f86255a6e054d9b6ca540d0c7afe1...](https://gist.github.com/jepler/f86255a6e054d9b6ca540d0c7afe136b)

~~~
jepler
.. only tested with gnu tar, but all the world's a vax eh?

~~~
izabera
that's an interesting approach but your extracting script is limited to 99
bytes at most, right?

~~~
jepler
yes.

